# SOS pads



## Angel dogs

I thought Kody was weird wanting to chew SOS pads (leaves a beautiful blue mouth :yuck until I read the posts about other dogs eating stucco, brick fireplaces and rocks! Trying to grind down their teeth seems to a favorite puppy past-time. I just wish the toilet paper obsession would quit! Anyone have a time frame on that? Kody is just about 6 months now and has almost all of his permanent teeth.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I wouldn't recommend letting your pup chew SOS pads (or any of that other stuff, for that matter!). Great idea to use management and training to limit his access to inappropriate chew items and teach him to prefer appropriate ones such as Durable Nylabones, Kongs, etc.

BTW - dogs will need to recreationally chew their entire lives. Worst times are usually initial teething (approx 4-5 months) and again during secondary teething at around 9 months.


----------



## Angel dogs

Don't think for a moment I LET HIM CHEW SOS PADS!!!! He just steals them when the door to under the sink is open and I have to run after him to get them away from him. He has PLENTY of appropriate chew toys. And plenty of management. Sorry I brought it up...jeez...


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Sorry - might have mis-interpreted your post. While I didn't think you were *handing* him SOS pads, it seemed like pad-chewing was a fairly common occurrence in your home. If it's happening on a fairly regular basis, a change in the management strategy might help.

Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## daveandcharlie

My old dog actually would sneak SOS pads from under the sink, he was able to open the latches on the doors. He actually ended up eating one, very distressing. His vet wanted emergency surgery. The SOS line had us give him ice cream with hydrogene peroxide and bread to bloat his stomach. He threw it up within minutes.


----------

